

Is Docker Safe for Production? - kordless
http://container-solutions.com/is-docker-safe-for-production/

======
kordless
Container Solutions also has a reference cheat sheet for security issues:
[http://container-
solutions.com/content/uploads/2015/06/15.06...](http://container-
solutions.com/content/uploads/2015/06/15.06.15_DockerCheatSheet_A2.pdf)

